# Another reason why Barnes & Noble is losing to Amazon



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to go to this BN store almost every day with my GSD. All the employees there know my dog and so do the security guards at the shopping center. Then one day while I was outside sipping my BN starbucks coffee, this rude BN manager comes out telling me my dog was "disturbing" customers. Nobody was outside with me. I simply walked out, called BN customer service to cancel my membership and filed a complaint along with an email to the top execs at BN. Bottomline: no one messes with my GSD!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda and I go to Books a Million 
Though I am curious, if nobody was by you, what customers were disturbed? I would have told the manager that I was going to end my membership, asked his name and been sure to let everyone in he business know who made me decide to no longer shop there.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow! Really?? All because he was a GSD? That's insane! Did BN say any thing? I would expect more from their CS department. My company (my job) would never expect any thing like that to slide... No matter how big or small you where. Pure and simple.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

To call this manager a bitch would be a compliment because my dog is one. What happened was another customer wanted to go out the door but saw my dog and was afraid and probably complained. Instead of the manager telling this customer to get a clue, she told me my dog was "disturbing" people. She did this to me before and she is the only one who EVER complained. So I can only assume she's not a dog lover. She picked on the wrong guy that's for sure.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I would have definitely put her name in my email and call. As well as a nice note about her rude behavior and such.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

see below


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

I did. But no big loss because there was another starbucks a couple blocks away and at a krogers in the same shopping center (yeah they have starbucks everywhere) and i went amazon full time.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Now I want Starbuck's. Are they still opened at half past midnight? xD


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Get those cans of coffee they make. put in fridge for times like thse!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol! I'll just wake Matt up early and make him get me some


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol! I'll just wake Matt up early and make him get me some


Great idea! Husbands are good at fetching stuff!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

keiko said:


> I used to go to this BN store almost every day with my GSD. All the employees there know my dog and so do the security guards at the shopping center. Then one day while I was outside sipping my BN starbucks coffee, this rude BN manager comes out telling me my dog was "disturbing" customers. Nobody was outside with me. I simply walked out, called BN customer service to cancel my membership and filed a complaint along with an email to the top execs at BN. Bottomline: no one messes with my GSD!


Seems like an overreaction to me. It was just one instance, couldn't you be more considerate and let it roll off? Some people are VERY afraid of dogs and we should be more tolerant of them.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Seems like an overreaction to me. It was just one instance, couldn't you be more considerate and let it roll off? Some people are VERY afraid of dogs and we should be more tolerant of them.


I agree with PaddyD. My thought is a business has several customers to attend too, not just me. If a dog outside a bookstore made someone feel uncomfortable they have to look into it. My dog is approachable but if someone felt uneasy around him, us both being strangers I would understand & would move out of the way....it is a book store...I honestly would not expect to see a dog there even if they are welcome.

Not everyone enjoys the company of dogs, in a public setting we must be mindful of that. This also protects your dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You can't drink coffee at Amazon - so what is to say they are any better? B&N at least hires local folks - though in general I do like online shopping.

I agree too, we need to be mindful of others and keep our dogs at their comfort level. Too many folks with bad dogs have ruined it for us and we need to be excellent ambassadors.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Seems like an overreaction to me. It was just one instance, couldn't you be more considerate and let it roll off? Some people are VERY afraid of dogs and we should be more tolerant of them.


I agree, I had a customer come in to the shop yesterday to pick up her dog and I had just given this guy his three dogs one is black, hairy and very big, the big black one barked out of excitement and the lady freaked out. I mean almost jumping over the counter to get away and the dog didn't even notice her. now I know why she only has little dog's.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

while I agree an overreaction on the OP's part.... the manager could have handled the situation a little differently. perhaps alerting the OP that a customer was uncomfortable, would you mind moving away so the customer can leave, etc. 

I took my extremely gentle lab with me (and my 9 year old daughter) to Rita's one evening and a woman walking down the sidewalk approached, took a look at this gray muzzled dopey faced lab and gasped, and nearly walked into traffic to avoid getting near him. She even said to me "your dog is scaring me". He may have been standing, but only had about 2 feet of leash to go on and wasn't even paying the woman any mind. 

initially stuff like that annoys the crap out of me. I KNOW my dog is fine... but then I remember I too am scared of other peoples dogs. sounds silly but it is what it is. No sense burning a bridge (canceling B&N membership) because someone doesn't feel the same way I do.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Seems like an overreaction to me. It was just one instance, couldn't you be more considerate and let it roll off? Some people are VERY afraid of dogs and we should be more tolerant of them.


Not one instance. This happened with the SAME manager before. They're lucky i didn't walk out the first time because my dog didn't do anything wrong but look the way she looked. it's people's problem if they are scared, not her.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I agree with PaddyD. My thought is a business has several customers to attend too, not just me. If a dog outside a bookstore made someone feel uncomfortable they have to look into it. My dog is approachable but if someone felt uneasy around him, us both being strangers I would understand & would move out of the way....it is a book store...I honestly would not expect to see a dog there even if they are welcome.
> 
> Not everyone enjoys the company of dogs, in a public setting we must be mindful of that. This also protects your dog.


so if other customers complained about your dog looking vicious just for being a GSD, you'd be ok with it? Not me. i'd take my business elsewhere.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> You can't drink coffee at Amazon - so what is to say they are any better? B&N at least hires local folks - though in general I do like online shopping.
> 
> I agree too, we need to be mindful of others and keep our dogs at their comfort level. Too many folks with bad dogs have ruined it for us and we need to be excellent ambassadors.


two other starbucks within walking distance, even one at the same shopping center. so i'm ok but they lost business that's for sure.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

StellaSquash said:


> while I agree an overreaction on the OP's part.... the manager could have handled the situation a little differently. perhaps alerting the OP that a customer was uncomfortable, would you mind moving away so the customer can leave, etc.
> 
> I took my extremely gentle lab with me (and my 9 year old daughter) to Rita's one evening and a woman walking down the sidewalk approached, took a look at this gray muzzled dopey faced lab and gasped, and nearly walked into traffic to avoid getting near him. She even said to me "your dog is scaring me". He may have been standing, but only had about 2 feet of leash to go on and wasn't even paying the woman any mind.
> 
> initially stuff like that annoys the crap out of me. I KNOW my dog is fine... but then I remember I too am scared of other peoples dogs. sounds silly but it is what it is. No sense burning a bridge (canceling B&N membership) because someone doesn't feel the same way I do.


again this was the second time from the same manager and she's the ONLY one who ever complained. not an overreaction. even the security guards there love my dog and told me one time someone complained to them about another dog and they told that person straight. look, i don't need the hassle especially when i'm the one footing the bill.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

keiko said:


> so if other customers complained about your dog looking vicious just for being a GSD, you'd be ok with it? Not me. i'd take my business elsewhere.


I would be upset because I know my boy as you know your GSD no argument there. I frequent establishments that I support for one reason or another and have on some occasions chose to take my buisness elsewhere, it's never been dog related however.

My comment was more to throw another observation opinion out there, maybe something you haven't thought about before...that not everyone loves dogs and some people are afraid of GSD, it's a public place, be mindful of that.

Yes, maybe the managers delivery could have been way better and it might be better not to bring your dog there anymore.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, did you edit your first post? I only ask because I missed where the manager specifically said something negative about GSD?


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I would be upset because I know my boy as you know your GSD no argument there. I frequent establishments that I support for one reason or another and have on some occasions chose to take my buisness elsewhere, it's never been dog related however.
> 
> My comment was more to throw another observation opinion out there, maybe something you haven't thought about before...that not everyone loves dogs and some people are afraid of GSD, it's a public place, be mindful of that.
> 
> Yes, maybe the managers delivery could have been way better and it might be better not to bring your dog there anymore.


Votin' with my wallet baby


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

of course i must say a great MAJORITY of the people who walk by tell me she looks beautiful, and some have GSDs themselves so they know somethin' about GSD. i bet the only people who complain are the ones who learn about GSDs through movies and cop shows.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There is an old expression: 'Cutting off your nose to spite your face.'


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> There is an old expression: 'Cutting off your nose to spite your face.'


There's a new expression: I'm taking my money where I'm welcome and there are plenty.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

keiko said:


> so if other customers complained about your dog looking vicious just for being a GSD, you'd be ok with it? Not me. i'd take my business elsewhere.


I'd recognize that GSD's are intimidating looking dogs and move away from entrances and exits as I sipped my coffee. I see no reason to make my dog into a problem for other people.

How we act and react as GSD owners, promptly and courteously moving out of a high traffic area for example, will do more to dispel myths about the breed than summarily ending patronage of a business simply because one has been asked to move aside for a customer who is bothered by ones dog.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I take my dogs out in public very often. Both of us are very big into socialization and having our dogs with us. We live by a huge outdoor shopping mall with everything under the sun in one area. I really enjoy bringing the dogs there.... but, I also understand not everyone likes them like I do. If I'm sitting to eat, or drink something.... I take the table that's in a corner and away from other tables & doors... this way no one can feel afraid or intimidated, and my dogs can't bother them as they eat or go in and out of the building. I've never had a problem yet... no one's told me to move or to leave. (and this is not a dog friendly area either.)

I understand what you're upset about, and I certainly would be offended. These dogs are like our children.... it's like telling someone that their child is horrible and they don't want to be anywhere around them..... I'm sure any mother would get pretty angry. However, business is business.... and when it comes down to it.. B&N is not a pet store. They have every right to ask you to remove your dog or move to a different area.

We have a law here that states if a business has outdoor seating... they have to allow pets. Though, if something was to happen, they could still ask you to move to another table.. and if the dog was completely out of control... they could be asked to leave. This is a REALLY great law, and I love it.... however, I am still respectful of those around us... this way it's not ruined for everyone. (not saying you didn't respect anyone, or that your dog was out of control! I just find that law interesting)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

keiko said:


> To call this manager a bitch would be a compliment because my dog is one. What happened was another customer wanted to go out the door but saw my dog and was afraid and probably complained. Instead of the manager telling this customer to get a clue, she told me my dog was "disturbing" people. She did this to me before and she is the only one who EVER complained. So I can only assume she's not a dog lover. She picked on the wrong guy that's for sure.


 
How much room did someone have to walk by you if they were going or coming thru the door? Was it clearly way more than one leash length?

I wouldn't really like to have to walk right next to any large dog that was laying there watching me.

Too many ill behaved dogs out there. 

And naturally no one other than you could be so absolutely certain that YOUR dog wouldn't act aggressively!

BTW - I love dogs and would have asked you the same thing (politely!) if it were my store and a customer indicated that he/she was afraid to leave the store (or to come in)!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate buying things at brick and mortar stores but I used to take Havs to the Barnes and Noble at University Village...but it lost its lease. Now I rarely buy non electronic books except for bathtub reading which I get at Costco.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My town isn't real dog friendly. Yet they are very supportive of the many rescue's and we have several pet stores and a few dog parks. Just not places that you can dine/relax w/ a dog, unless it is under 10#.
I can't imagine having any place where you can publicly sit outside as being accepting of dogs....that would be wonderful! 
I would rather take my dog somewhere that the dog enjoys, regardless and we have many walking/hiking trails that are dog friendly. 
I wouldn't take my business elsewhere because some of their clientele is not fond of dogs(regardless of the breed). 

Though in a perfect world our beloved breed would be welcome everywhere and anywhere. If I had my way I'd have a dog w/ me 24/7.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

BN (or rather, this manager because she's been the only one) has the right to tell me to leave. And I have the right to do my business elsewhere. 

btw blehmannwa, i graduated from the Udub in seattle but that was an eternity ago lol


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Though in a perfect world our beloved breed would be welcome everywhere and anywhere. If I had my way I'd have a dog w/ me 24/7.


+1 !!!


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Just sticking to good old canadian tim hortons


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> I hate buying things at brick and mortar stores but I used to take Havs to the Barnes and Noble at University Village...but it lost its lease. Now I rarely buy non electronic books except for bathtub reading which I get at Costco.


well you have many people at that BN who only showroom shop. they treat it like a library to study and browse and read but don't buy. i'm one of the few who actually buy books (at retail!), merchandise, and coffee there just so i show support for the local bookstore. i guesstimate i'm among the 5% top customers there and basically every employee knows my name and remember my phone number to pull up my membership. but when it comes to my beloved dog, they are barking up the wrong tree. amazon's a click away and i must make better use of my amazon prime membership (free shipping) and save money not paying retail anymore anyway!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

keiko said:


> BN (or rather, this manager because she's been the only one) has the right to tell me to leave. And I have the right to do my business elsewhere.


I don't believe anyone stated that you didn't. You are very right.. you do.

I just think it's a little overboard (MY personal opinion, not asking you to agree, or anyone else for that matter) when dealing with a store that is not for animals or even remotely close to it. It's a book store. Unless it's a pet store, no where here allows dogs indoors. Personally, I DO enjoy bringing my dogs everywhere, and I wish they COULD go with me to more places... but, I also don't sit anywhere near where someone could possibly feel uncomfortable because of my dogs being present. I also do not let them stare, get up, or harass anyone. They know their manners and absolutely MUST follow them. They are perfect in public. No reason for anyone to be concerned there, and so far that's worked great for us.

I adore dogs and all animals... however, I do NOT appreciate anyone's animal all around me unless I initiate it, ask for it, or that's the area I chose to be in (someone's home, dog park, etc.). When I walk out in public, I don't want to be tripping over dog tails, walking by a strange dog's face, being goosed by a wet nose, and so on.... It can be dangerous, and I don't trust everyone's pets. Mine are friendly... a lot of member's dogs on here are too... but that doesn't mean ALL are. If I was a manager or owner of a store like that, I personally would have asked you to move to another table away from the main stream of people... this way everyone's happy. The way she told you may have been super rude (wasn't there.. so I don't know... I don't even know where you were sitting), So like I said before... I completely understand and would have been upset too! I just don't think I would have taken it that far. If she WAS really rude, I may have just taken it far enough to explain to her that she needs some people skills (especially as a retail manager) and that asking to switch tables would have been MUCH more polite and never would have been an issue. If I was continuously being harassed by her (and not for valid reasons) I would definitely to above her head to corporate. But again, that wouldn't stop me from shopping from a store (one of many, and just because of one person).

But again... that's my personal opinion, and my feelings on having dogs in non-pet related public.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> If I was continuously being harassed by her (and not for valid reasons) I would definitely to above her head to corporate. But again, that wouldn't stop me from shopping from a store (one of many, and just because of one person).
> 
> But again... that's my personal opinion, and my feelings on having dogs in non-pet related public.


thanks for your thoughts and i considered pretty much what you mentioned before cutting off ties. overall the thing that ticked me off was the fact she's the only one giving me a hard time about it and nobody else. the first time (a few weeks before the second incident) i overlooked but the second when she did it, that was it. now if it was a different manager, ok then it's my problem. i believe it's her problem and apparently my problem was that i have a dog that someone mistook for being a mean dog. heck the customer complaint might be her excuse who knows. regardless if my dog isn't welcome at a place i drop coin at, then i go elsewhere.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

also, ever since i got my GSD six months ago, i noticed a huge difference between how people view my dog. the people who have dogs (especially GSDs) think she's beautiful and sweet. in fact she loves kids. on numerous occasions people have specifically sat next to me just so they can talk to me and pet my dog. the people who don't know about GSDs or know much about dogs are deathly afraid of her. she's been compared to a horse and able to eat other dogs. lol can't help it if people are ignorant and people who support that ignorance.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

keiko said:


> also, ever since i got my GSD six months ago, i noticed a huge difference between how people view my dog. the people who have dogs (especially GSDs) think she's beautiful and sweet. in fact she loves kids. on numerous occasions people have specifically sat next to me just so they can talk to me and pet my dog. the people who don't know about GSDs or know much about dogs are deathly afraid of her. she's been compared to a horse and able to eat other dogs. lol can't help it if people are ignorant and people who support that ignorance.


Oh, get used to that... it never ends! I get looks, and nasty comments all the time. However, I don't let that ruin my dogs socialization or our time out, and I certainly make sure that they don't fit those ignorant stereotypes. People never come up to me, and everyone crosses the street when I'm walking around our neighborhood (unless we run into a GSD owner, or someone familiar with the breed). My dogs are very friendly and loving, unless I see you as a threat. But, the general public will always give you either the stares or completely ignorant comments about how your dog is a 'killer' and could turn at ANY time! (I hear it often.. and this point... it actually makes me laugh now... )

I do a lot of socialization here.... my dogs don't even look at other people when we are out in public places. They know they are to mind me and me only. Other then a few snooty or ignorant comments (and many many nasty looks)..... I've never had any issues. And when someone brings up ignorant comments, I can't help but correct them.... 

When I have them out around town, I make sure I also respect the public.... so they have absolutely NO reason to complain about my dogs. Like I said earlier.... we've been lucky.. no issues. 

.....Geez... thinking of all this.... I've been out around town more this year and last year then I have my whole life! These dogs get to see a lot more then most people do! Crazy thought.....


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh, get used to that... it never ends! I get looks, and nasty comments all the time. However, I don't let that ruin my dogs socialization or our time out, and I certainly make sure that they don't fit those ignorant stereotypes. People never come up to me, and everyone crosses the street when I'm walking around our neighborhood (unless we run into a GSD owner, or someone familiar with the breed). My dogs are very friendly and loving, unless I see you as a threat. But, the general public will always give you either the stares or completely ignorant comments about how your dog is a 'killer' and could turn at ANY time! (I hear it often.. and this point... it actually makes me laugh now... )
> 
> I do a lot of socialization here.... my dogs don't even look at other people when we are out in public places. They know they are to mind me and me only. Other then a few snooty or ignorant comments (and many many nasty looks)..... I've never had any issues. And when someone brings up ignorant comments, I can't help but correct them....
> 
> ...


LOL! GSDs are the best dogs in the whole world! Enjoy being with your dog as much as i enjoy being with mine!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

keiko said:


> LOL! GSDs are the best dogs in the whole world! Enjoy being with your dog as much as i enjoy being with mine!


They are! I don't mind that people stay away.... personally, I enjoy it. I like to the time to spend with my dogs, working on socialization, and just relaxing. When I had my goldens I got to see the opposite... and it was aggravating... I couldn't walk an inch without someone hugging and climbing all over my dogs.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> When I had my goldens I got to see the opposite... and it was aggravating... I couldn't walk an inch without someone hugging and climbing all over my dogs.


I'd be one of those people!!!! LOL!!!!


----------

